#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-24
<areay> hi all -- i'm using bash scripts for cloud-init, and essentially including files from within (cat << EOF > file)... it didn't take long before i hit the 16k limit. guides online suggest storing any auxiliary files in S3, but i've never used S3 and i'm unsure of how to access it from within an instance... is that even the best way of doing it?
<flaccid> areay: i guess in your script used for cloud-init, do bash < <( curl -s https://mybucket.s3.amazonaws.com:443/myscript.bash ) 2>&1 | tee /var/log/install.log
<areay> flaccid, thanks man :) i just realized i meant WS3 and not S3 tho... but just the url you've given me there tells me a lot about Walrus in general and i understand a lot more now
<flaccid> okies
<areay> am i right in assuming i can use the same kind of url to access a walrus bucket?
<flaccid> i assume so
<areay> awesome, i'll get on it,... thanks
<areay> hi all -- i've set MAX_CORES="16" in eucalyptus.conf on my node, and restarted both eucalyptus-nc and eucalyptus-cc but euca-describe-availability-zones verbose still shows the same number of available instances... i haven't yet reached the limit but i'm assuming this means that my MAX_CORES setting didn't work :/
<TeTeT> areay: did you try a $ sudo restart eucalyptus-nc CLEAN=1 on the NC?
<areay> TeTeT, yup... and when that didn't work i did a sudo restart eucalyptus-cc on the CC :/
<areay> not sure if that would have made any difference... i also tried adding it to the eucalyptus.conf on the CC which didn't work either
<TeTeT> areay: that's weird, if you do a 'grep MAX_CORES /etc/eucalyptus/*' what is the result?
<TeTeT> on the NC
<areay> TeTeT, just one result: /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf:MAX_CORES="16"
<areay> should i try it without the quotes maybe?
<TeTeT> areay: let me check my host
<areay> kk thx
<TeTeT> areay: nope, I have it in quotes as well, see /etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.conf:MAX_CORES="32"
<areay> i'm using lucid -- does that make any difference to any of this?
<TeTeT> areay: i'm with this cloud on maverick, but I have others running on Lucid and it worked for me
<TeTeT> areay: are you positively sure that you changed the MAX_CORES on the right NC? just to be 100% certain
<areay> yeah definitely -- i just have one NC (i will add more if and when i get this working ;)
<TeTeT> areay: the only remaining restart that came to my mind would 'sudo restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1' on the front-end, but it should not be needed
<TeTeT> areay: and are you sure you have enough disk and RAM on the NC, so it can hold the 16 VMs? UEC will use the lowest of that number, e.g. I have a NC with MAX_COFES="32" but I see only 30 available instances, as I don't have enough disk space
<areay> ah fair enough, i'll investigate..  i even restarted both machines so i'm guessing it's to do with RAM or disk space
<areay> i would have expected it to change at least slightly though
<TeTeT> areay: note that 'sudo restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1' is more thorough than a cold reboot!
<areay> TeTeT, tried it, no luck :/ i'm still being told i can only have 3 m1.small instances (i'm guessing that's because the host is using one of the four available physical cores)
<TeTeT> areay: weird, what's your memory and diskspace on the NC? 3 is an odd number, if you have a quad core it should be 4
<areay> TeTeT, disk space is 291gb, memory is a measly 1gb
<TeTeT> areay: what's the mem size of m1.small? 256 or 312 mb? Try to change that to 64 in the web console and see if suddenly you have more instances
<areay> TeTeT, m1.small is 192mb -- i'll change it now though to see what i get
<areay> TeTeT, ahhh it was RAM... lol - just got 11 available instances :)
<TeTeT> areay: ah! finally :)
<areay> TeTeT, thx :)
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<smoser> yo
<mathiaz> do the latest ec2 images for 10.04 support kernel upgrade?
<smoser> if launched with proper pv-grub kernel
<smoser> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cloud/2010-December/000466.html
<smoser> and the latest dailies have pv-grub by default
<mathiaz> smoser: great - thanks!
<smoser> mathiaz, if you run with pv-grub and find bugs, please, please let me know.
<smoser> i'm about to pull the trigger on pv-grub by default
<mathiaz> smoser: sure!
<terje> hi, I'm having an issue with an ec2 instance I've built
<terje> or image, rather
<terje> I can't really find an aws or ec2 channel - so I thought I'd drop by here and ask.
<terje> when I launch my instance, and specify the key to use, nothing ends up in my /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file.
<flaccid> how did you check that?
<terje> I have a user account I created
<terje> and gave that user sudo access
<flaccid> there should be a service in init that fetch the public key and puts it in authorized_keys. the ami is not designed for plain password authentication with ssh, you'd have to change sshd_config
<terje> well, I did that.
<terje> I thought that when you start an AMI, it asks which keys you wish to start it with
<flaccid> i don't even know what ami you are using.
<terje> and it some how injected those keys into your authorized_keys file
<terje> I'm using an AMI that I created myself.
<flaccid> yes and you keep the private key, aws/ec2 doesn't store that for you
<flaccid> well thats why...
<terje> yes, I have that key.
<terje> so I have to do something when the thing boots, curl from 169...
<terje> > authorized_keys
<flaccid> pretty much
<terje> got it, thanks.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i wrote an lsb compliant script i'll get a link
<flaccid> vmbuilder essentially does this which is what they build the official images with
<flaccid> terje: https://rightscale-services.s3.amazonaws.com:443/scripts%2Finit%2Fgetsshkey.rc.debian.bash
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-25
<terje> flaccid, thanks.
<terje> totally used that.
<flaccid> np
<terje> these guys asked me to make them an AMI
<flaccid> why?
<terje> I said it would take me like, oh 10 hours
<terje> it's been like 30
<terje> they're a little start-up company
<flaccid> there are dozens already available
<terje> I'm only charging them for 12 hrs.
<flaccid> including the official ubuntu ones
<terje> they needed a custom configuration
<terje> php-fpm, nginx a whole shit-ton of php modules.
<flaccid> you can use a RightScale ServerTemplate for that
<flaccid> or just do user data scripts
<terje> for what?
<flaccid> configuring the node
<terje> eh, I dunno
<terje> this was like
<flaccid> Chef is a good configuration management system as well
<terje> yea, I mean
<terje> that's a bunch of work too
<terje> they had pretty specific requirements
<flaccid> can be much less work as well because there are already scripts for most of what you just said
<terje> hmm
<terje> I wonder
<terje> is there some kind of library I can search?
<flaccid> http://www.rightscale.com/library/
<flaccid> http://cookbooks.opscode.com/
<terje> sweet
<terje> do you need to pay for this rightscale service?
<flaccid> we provide a free developer edition account
<terje> ok, looks like I found the right place to hang out.
<flaccid> though you can use chef or puppet without a cloud management platform
<flaccid> freedom of choice
<terje> I actually wrote one a while back
<terje> it was more simple, but I used it to manage like 2200 systems.
<flaccid> sweet
<terje> they're still using it actually, my former employer
<terje> I think it pre-dated chef or
<terje> there was another one
<terje> capistrano
<flaccid> you can get that in a rubygem
<terje> where are you located (out of curiosity)?
<flaccid> myself, Australia
<flaccid> RightScale is in Santa Barbara, California
<terje> ah ok
<terje> and does RightScale support other public cloud platforms?
<flaccid> yes, Rackspace as well as private clouds such as Eucalyptus
<terje> cool
<areay> hi all -- one of my instances requires me to compile BIND9 from source -- i'm testing now but each time it's (obviously) taking a long time... should i be cross-compiling or making a deb package to speed things up or is compiling on the instance the best way to go? sorry if that's a stupid question it's just that /proc/cpuinfo shows some weird stuff and i'm not really sure what to do:/
<flaccid> deb
<areay> flaccid, thanks :) you've helped me twice now i'm in your debt
<flaccid> any time
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-26
<superxgl> hi all, is there any one who use xen3.4.2 and intel graphic card ?
<superxgl>  i get into a problem..
<superxgl> i can not start x window
<g0bl1n> I'm trying to find ami-7e5c690a AMI but can't find it in AWS. This is the Ubuntu 10.10 Server 32Bit AMI
<g0bl1n> any hint on the maverick server AMI id ?
<g0bl1n> 32b
<g0bl1n> europe
<zoopster> g0bl1n: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ has the released AMI id's
<zoopster> and wow...was that hard to find since I forgot the URL
<g0bl1n> zoopster, got it, thanks, my problem was not the url, was the AMI ID's in the URL ;-) ty
<zoopster> sure
<ubuntucloud217> hello
<ubuntucloud217> Can this service run free on my network, although that is not the point
<gtaylor> smoser: So how are those pv-grub dailies looking?
<smoser> i really think ok. i hope that the next refresh will use them
<smoser> s/hope/expect/
<gtaylor> smoser: So if I'm using the stable 10.10 EC2 images, will I be upgraded to pv-grub, or do I need to re-create the images?
<smoser> if you're on 10.10 you're already using pv-grub
<gtaylor> awesome
<smoser> dist-upgrade and reboot away
<smoser> but if you were on 10.04, there is manual action required on ebs-root, and its impossible on instance-store to get to pv-grub (or any other kernel)
<gtaylor> So on a 10.10 image, does a dist-upgrade bring me in line with what's on the current dailies?
<highvoltage> more or less
<smoser> gtaylor, yes
<smoser> sorry for delay.
<smoser> also, you need a reboot if there is a new kernel, but that is "normal"
<gtaylor> smoser: No problem. Cool, that's good to know too.
<smoser> 10.10 and from then on, ec2 really looks like a normal server
<gtaylor> smoser: Probably not really AMI-related, but have you had any experience running MySQL/Postgres in production on EC2 on a site with pretty decent traffic?
<smoser> no. i have not. and wouldn't even know someone to point you at
<smoser> i'm sure you're aware of the amazon RDS, right?
<smoser> if you wanted to offload mysql
<gtaylor> Yeah, but our client is already pretty heavily entrenched in Postgres
<agroinnovations> sorry, I got disconnected
<theTrav> hey, is there a good way for me to get an image out of the amazon cloud and running in my own private cloud?
<theTrav> hmm, google brings up http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/01/hack-on-ubuntu-cloud-utils/ did anything come out of that?  looks pretty recent
<theTrav> another question is whether there's tools around for converting from virtualbox images to cloud images
<erichammond> theTrav: Canonical provides downloadable Ubuntu images for use in UEC and EC2.  They also publish these images as EC2 AMIs for convenient use.
<erichammond> theTrav: You can't download the image behind an AMI, though running the AMI and looking at the file system is close.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-27
<rava> greetings
<rava>  anyone know why ec2-run-instances seems to break a security group with
<rava>        spaces in it into an array?
<rava>  i'm passing the value in from a shell script with "my sec group"
<rava> doing it manually via the commandline seems to work, but wrapped in a var in a bash script and ec2-run-instances seems to think it should eval each word in the string as a seperate sec grp
<erichammond> rava: Sounds like you might have a shell argument expansion issue with your command line.  Perhaps not using the right quoting?
<erichammond> rava: Or there could be a bug in ec2-run-instances command itself.
<erichammond> oh, it works on your manual command line, so it's probably a quoting problem in your bash script.
<rava> thought as much
<erichammond> If you can pastebin your shell script, somebody might be able to glance at it and give feedback.  Make sure you remove any private info.
<rava> sure thing, one sec while i clean it up :)
<rava> erichammond: http://pastebin.com/tAAkukmE
<erichammond> rava: Try sticking the word "eval" in front of "ec2-run-instances"
<erichammond> rava: ec2_out=$(eval ec2-run-instances ...
<rava> that worked, i keep forgetting about eval...
<rava> thanks!
<theTrav> erichammond: thanks, I figured that might be the case... It kind of implies that there's no neat/easy migration between the two platforms
<theTrav> except maybe making an image on them that runs a virtualbox image :P
<erichammond> theTrav: If you are building custom images, then you can easily migrate.
<erichammond> theTrav: Start with the dowloadable image, customize it, and use it for both EC2 and UEC.
<erichammond> theTrav: You can also snapshot a running instance on EC2 and build the UEC image from a copy of that file system.
<erichammond> theTrav: In many cases I recommend starting with a standard base image and applying software installation/configuration at run time.
<erichammond> theTrav: Then you're not copying big, complicated images around, but just small, clear startup instructions.
<theTrav> erichammond: yeah, one of the guys here recommended I look into Chef
<theTrav> there's a pretty nasty closed source dependency on the project though with a fairly horrendous installer, so I'm not sure how well I could script that
<erichammond> theTrav: Sure, those configuration management frameworks are used by many, but simple shell scripts are often all you need, especially if you are configuring from a known starting point (base image).
<erichammond> theTrav: The installer would end up creating files.  Perhaps you can tar up the results and install them on new systems.
<TeTeT> Daviey: would you know if there's something like MAX_MEM akin to MAX_CORES where a admin can oversubscribe memory on a NC for UEC?
<TeTeT> Daviey: question just came up in our UEC class
<Daviey> yes!
<Daviey> ih.. no
<Daviey> TeteT. sadly we cannot currently oversubscribe memory.
<TeTeT> Daviey: thanks for the quick answer!
<Daviey> UEC.. uses virt.. not containers.. whuch wiuld allow it
<Daviey> wow... typo fail.
<TeTeT> kvm with ksm should be possible to oversubscribe memory, not?
<TeTeT> other question is: can there be multiple sc in a cluster? I guess not, but not sure
<elasticdog> if I changed a CC's IP address and want to make sure it gets re-registered, what do I do?
<elasticdog> "euca_conf --list-clusters" shows the old IP address
<elasticdog> /var/log/eucalyptus/registration.log seems to indicate that it's "Calling cluster cluster01 ..." at the correct (new) IP address
<elasticdog> looks like manually deregistering/registering works for the CC/SC...now to fix the NC's
<Kiall> any of the UEC devs about? (or anyone familiar with patching/compiling euca on ubuntu...) - I keep running into some issues when building saying patches dont remove cleanly...
<Kiall> elasticdog, you might want to test the hell out of it once you're done :) I've never managed to re-number UEC components without hassles..
<elasticdog> Kiall: thanks, I will...the whole process seems a bit wonky
<Kiall> i don't think your really meant to re-number things ;)
<elasticdog> Kiall: my whole install is a bit of a mess...basically I wanted to change to static IPs after everything was installed
<Kiall> yup .. that would do it ;)
<elasticdog> it's also compounded by installing on new mac mini's, and the ethernet driver isn't in 10.04 by default, so I used a USB->Ethernet adapter to install, then compiled the proper kernel module
<ubuntucloud254> login
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-28
<pmatulis> has anyone run the CC as KVM guest?  i would like to do this in a way that isolates it from any other cloud on the same network
<AndyDoesClouds> hey, I'm copying and AMI from EU to US East. How do I select an aki? I have the list here... http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/maverick/server/daily.txt
<AndyDoesClouds> and I know I need to ebs, i386 US-East-1
<AndyDoesClouds> but that leaves lots of options..
<AndyDoesClouds> would any of these work? do i need paravirtual?
<kirkland> hallyn: hey
<kirkland> hallyn: fyi, aliguori tells me that qemu 0.14 is due out for GA very shortly (within a couple of weeks)
<kirkland> hallyn: depending on how quickly Avi releases qemu-kvm, we might be able to get qemu-kvm-0.14 into Natty
<hallyn> kirkland: good timing, i was hoping to roll it into alpha3
<hallyn> cool
<kirkland> hallyn: "it" == qemu 0.14?
<hallyn> yeah
<kirkland> aliguori: do you have RC's out yet?
<kirkland> hallyn: sweet
<kirkland> hallyn: well, alpha3 probably won't work
<hallyn> though we've done enough bughunting with 0.13.0, that i'm not sure we *should* risk 0.14.0 at the last minute :)
<kirkland> hallyn: as we're in alpha3 freeze as of Tuesday
<aliguori> Here's my proposal:
<aliguori> Stable branch - 2/1
<aliguori> 1 or 2 -rcs in between
<aliguori> Stable release - 2/15
<aliguori> Regards,
<aliguori> Anthony Liguori
<kirkland> hallyn: so to make alpha3, we'd need an upload by monday-ish
<hallyn> kirkland: btw, i still have no idea what's going on with jdstrand's kvm corruption.  dunno if i'ts a kvm, ecryptfs, or hardware fault
<kirkland> hallyn: well aliguori's schedule certainly meets our feature freeze
<kirkland> hallyn: hmm, yeah, that one worries me
<hallyn> aliguori: that was kindo  of formal :)
<hallyn> well, we can give it a spin
<hallyn> and if your machiens remain available, we can even test 32-bit this time
<kirkland> hallyn: i can certainly keep them available
<hallyn> awesome
<kirkland> smoser: how much have you played around with spice?
<smoser> that would be countable in minutes on one hand
<kirkland> smoser: hmm, okay
<kirkland> smoser: so qemu recently added a -vga qxl
<kirkland> smoser: i don't think we have it in Ubuntu yet (but may be in qemu-kvm-0.14)
<smoser> what is qxl?
<smoser> is that spice ?
<kirkland> smoser: anyway, i was curious what magic is required in the Ubuntu guest to run on a spice-capable hypervisor
<kirkland> smoser: yeah
<kirkland> smoser: I *think* xserver-xorg-video-qxl - X.Org X server -- QXL display driver
<kirkland> smoser: i think that's what we need in the guest
<smoser> that would make sense.
<kirkland> smoser: i was kinda wondering if we might see if the desktop team wants to put that in main and on the CD, if so
<kirkland> smoser: we should certainly put it in our cloud desktop images
<kirkland> smoser: even if amazon isn't spice ready today, they could blog that they've turned it on at any random time :-)
<smoser> well the ddesktiop images at this poith are still really only  main
<smoser> so, get it in there.
<smoser> amazon wont be spice ready.
<smoser> xen i think is not going to happen
<smoser> and even then
<smoser> not something that make sense in the near term
<smoser> as i understand it, spice is a much  more high bandwidth, low latency
<smoser> noomachine / freenx / x2go is low bandwidth high latency
<smoser> you wont have the former unless you were on amazon campus
<smoser> i have to run
<kirkland> smoser: k
<smoser> i understand that spice is working on things to make it a better lwo bandwidth solution, though
<smoser> i have looked at it for more than 5 minutes, but have never seen it functional.
<smoser> ie, not much more than 5 minutes
<kirkland> smoser: fwiw, i've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-qxl/+bug/709537
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 709537 in xserver-xorg-video-qxl "[MIR] xserver-xorg-video-qxl" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> smoser: i talked to bryceh about it, and he said it sounded reasonable
<kirkland> smoser: even if we won't use it for the EC2 images, i think it's a wise thing to have
<kirkland> smoser: as people in RH environments will want to use it
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-29
<Kiall> humm .. im running into a issue where UEC instances aren't being allocated a public IP .. (it stays as 0.0.0.0) .. any ideas?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-30
<dubsquared> Greetings, UEC folks!  Is there an easy way to disable cloud init from the UEC images?  I want to 'turn it off' for a some testing, then re-enable it for further testing.
<superxgl> hiiiiiiiii, all
<superxgl> when i start eucalyptus, i got an error like this :
<superxgl> [root@NC02 cloud]# /etc/init.d/eucalyptus-nc start
<superxgl> You should have at least 32 loop devices
<superxgl> Starting Eucalyptus services:
<superxgl> Warning! Cannot find bridge xenbr0: instances may be without net
<superxgl> done.
<superxgl> what should i do ????
<superxgl> hmm,,, i see...
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-23
<ubuntucloud357> hi
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-25
<jo-erlend> Does anyone know if we have SPICE support in Precise yet?
<SpamapS> jo-erlend: you should ask hallyn, but he probably won't be around until tomorrow during working hours of US central time
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-26
<robbiew> jamespage: adam_g: nice work on the jenkins openstack stuff
<jamespage> robbiew, ta
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-27
<jbraeuer> Hi everyone. Anybody in here using cloud-init? I am some what stuck. Cloud-init ignores my scripts...
<erichammond> jbraeuer: Please provide more information on what you are trying.  Are you using EC2?
